# Bathroom vanity/converted desk.



## Username10 (Feb 26, 2018)

I bought a dressing table, chair, and mirror at good will for $50 in an attempt to save a couple bucks on a finished vanity and also i wanted an odd width. 
Long story short i don’t like using the wood top for the top but i can be persuaded lol. I’d like to show a pic but it’s been a while and i forget how to get a pic attached. Thank you in advance!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

A countertop fabricator can laminate that top, if it is flat, for a few bucks, or you can buy your own laminate ( formica) and try to do it yourself.

There is a tutorial here to read and learn how to include pictures, do a search and find it.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

See below *go advanced* and then *manage attachment*


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Username10 said:


> I bought a dressing table, chair, and mirror at good will for $50 in an attempt to save a couple bucks on a finished vanity and also i wanted an odd width.
> Long story short i don’t like using the wood top for the top but i can be persuaded lol. I’d like to show a pic but it’s been a while and i forget how to get a pic attached. Thank you in advance!


This interests me, I like unique and different approaches to remodeling
and decorating...Please posts pics. :smile:


----------



## Username10 (Feb 26, 2018)

Two knots I’d be glad to post pics of the vanity but i don’t know how. Btw it’s in place in the bathroom but i haven’t finished painted or installed the bowl or fixtures yet. Also I’m thinking of using a 2 part epoxy coating for the top. The maker says its equivalent to 60 coats of varnish.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I don’t know anything about epoxy coatings. But it sounds good as 
far as the it being more durable. 

We have a wood counter on a bathroom vanity, we have
so far - had to sand it down and re-coat the top two times, and 
there is only the two of us. We have to be extra careful not to leave
water drops sitting on the counter. 

We used water based poly cause it’s white rift sawn oak and we 
wanted to keep the top light. If regular poly was used I’m sure it would be more
durable, however it naturally tints the wood darker, and we didn’t want that.


To post pics you have to go down to manage attachments, hit on that and
The rest is self explanatory. Looking forward to seeing your pics when the 
bathroom is completed.


----------



## Username10 (Feb 26, 2018)

https://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=553265&stc=1&d=1552353663


----------



## Username10 (Feb 26, 2018)

You like?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Looks good.

I sure wish the techs would fix that sideways picture problem, I get a kinked neck trying to look at those sideways pictures.


ED


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

de-nagorg said:


> Looks good.
> 
> I sure wish the techs would fix that sideways picture problem, I get a kinked neck trying to look at those sideways pictures.
> 
> ...


you need the monitor on a swivel.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Nealtw said:


> you need the monitor on a swivel.


It would need mounted on the wall, to turn 90 degrees, on a swivel, to upright.

:devil3:


ED


----------



## Username10 (Feb 26, 2018)

https://www.diychatroom.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=553421&stc=1&d=1552448768


----------



## Username10 (Feb 26, 2018)

Wow i turned the photo and it posted it 1/4 turned anyway 😳


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That is a great looking vanity. I love the French style legs.
It’s going to make a lovely and unique looking vanity when completed.:thumbsup:

Be sure to show us the finished product. :smile:


----------



## ranya.gicquel (Mar 25, 2019)

Anyone here, any comment about DIY a standing desk using SmartDesk DIY Kit?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ranya.gicquel said:


> Anyone here, any comment about DIY a standing desk using SmartDesk DIY Kit?


You will get better results, by starting a new thread of your own.

It's easy, find the start page, pick a section, and click the new topic button.


ED


----------



## smith10matthew (Jun 22, 2019)

If your bathroom is small , you need to have an open air outlet. So try the DIY- MAke a live edge shelf that has space to accommodate your stuff. Get the sink that fits in and use the rest of the space.


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Just for you Ed.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Wow: 4 months later, but you got it.

How many attempts did you make before you figured out the secret?

For all the good this forum is, there are some points that are in DIRE need of work, posting photos is just one of them.

THANKS HAROLD



ED


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

Sorry it took so long Ed. Must be that Pony Express that you guys use.
The system tries to save space by turning the greater dimension of a photo horizontally.
Make your photos wider than they are tall and the come out right every time (or upside down).


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this thread. Good job on the vanity.
Short story. I found a similar piece to convert to a sink base for my cabin. I thought it was perfect. I had the sink template and jig saw ready to cut the top. I pulled out a drawer and saw that it was a Charles Limbert original piece. Same genre as Stickley and others back in the early '20's. I didn't breathe. Needless to say, I didn't cut the hole. I had bought it for half a song and dance at an antique dealer. He had two matching pieces, which I went back and bought for a full song and dance.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Chandler: Nice piece, Yes if it is original, DO NOT cut it up. 

Sometimes you'll see a fake stamp in there on something similar, so be aware of possibly being robbed. 

Try to get it authenticated by a reputable appraiser, and be positive. 

ED


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks, Ed. Although not a high class appraisal, I had another dealer, whom I trust, look at the pieces, and his mouth drooled. He was certain by the construction they were "originals". After 95 years they slide as I would expect from the showroom in 1922. He said I paid "chump change" for them, so I was pleased. Here's the other pieces.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Beautiful, and a pair of nightstands, and you have a complete bedroom set. 

Dumb of the dealer to break them up.

But dumb people do dumb things.


ED


----------



## Username10 (Feb 26, 2018)

Ok here we go. We liked the bowl. It doesn’t really go with the style of the legs but we couldn’t resist lol. So maybe we can just make the legs “go away” by painting them a color and tone similar to the floor. The wall color is dumb too. Maybe we’ll change that too.


----------



## Username10 (Feb 26, 2018)

Okay i know it’s not THAT exciting


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Username10 said:


> Okay i know it’s not THAT exciting


 It is functional, and I like the color of the basin.

There is plenty of room under the table to store TP, or other needed toiletries.

And most important SWMBO likes it.


ED


----------



## Username10 (Feb 26, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> It is functional, and I like the color of the basin.
> 
> There is plenty of room under the table to store TP, or other needed toiletries.
> 
> ...


Swmbo? Lol thanks denagorg for your input. I miss the dark knobs and color on the legs.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Username10 said:


> Swmbo? Lol thanks denagorg for your input. I miss the dark knobs and color on the legs.


SWMBO

She 
Who
Must
Be
Obeyed.

Knobs and paint of the legs are easy changes.

But ask SWMBO first.


ED


----------



## Username10 (Feb 26, 2018)

de-nagorg said:


> SWMBO
> 
> She
> Who
> ...


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

I was actually going to suggest a vessel. I agree that doesn't fit the style, but having a piece you really like is worth something in and of itself.


----------

